# Jaycen Joshua's The God Particle plug-in



## Drumdude2112 (May 28, 2022)

Probably not well suited for orchestral music , but for pop , WOW sounds AMAZING.
Instant ‘modern pop’ master buss.Definitely not for every mix, but when it works , it blows me away.
Was an INSTABUY For me.









The God Particle - Cradle


Fifteen-time Grammy® winner, Jaycen Joshua is one of the most sought-after mix engineers in the industry. From Beyoncé and BTS to Rosalía and Jay-Z, Jaycen’s credits span multiple genres, cementing his name as a true craftsman of sound.




cradle.app


----------



## KEM (Jul 21, 2022)

Wasn’t able to comment when this thread was originally made since I was banned but now that I’m back I just wanted to come here and say that this plugin is absolutely incredible and is now permanently the last thing on my master bus at all times, and that includes when I’m composing as well, I’ve never turned it off since I bought it and I can also confirm that it does work VERY well for orchestral music!! 

Seriously, if you’re looking to streamline your workflow and have your music sound better instantly without touching a thing this plugin is absolutely a must, I will be singing its praise for a very long time I can definitely say that much


----------



## flampton (Jul 21, 2022)

I got to Beyond the Super Analog and closed the webpage. I can't with nonsense.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 21, 2022)

No such thing as one size fits all when it comes to mixing.


----------



## KEM (Jul 21, 2022)

flampton said:


> I got to Beyond the Super Analog and closed the webpage. I can't with nonsense.



The marketing is a bit cringey but I promise the product is amazing, and it has a free trial so no reason not to give it a try


----------



## method1 (Jul 21, 2022)

Apparently this is based on his Ozone 4 preset, there's a free v9 "translation" available here:









2probeats JJ Ozone 9 Mixbus 2021 - 2probeats


2probeats JJ Ozone 9 Mixbus Preset. This JJs mixbus chain translated from Izotope Ozone 4 to Izotope Ozone 9.




2probeats.com





Here are the details of the ozone 4 preset, for anyone willing there are tutorials out there on how to get Ozone 4 working on a current system.









Jaycen Joshua iZotope Ozone 4 Mixing Presets | Mix Bus Chain


Jaycen Joshua is a professional mixing engineer who works at Sphere Studios in North Hollywood, California. Joshua started his mix career in 2006 when he




bchillmusic.com


----------



## KEM (Jul 21, 2022)

method1 said:


> Apparently this is based on his Ozone 4 preset, there's a free v9 "translation" available here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I have the Ozone preset as well and it’s well known throughout the industry, The God Particle is basically his Ozone preset in one plugin and I think it’s much better


----------



## Technostica (Jul 21, 2022)

"By default, The God Particle’s settings are exactly how Jaycen has them set on every single one of his mixes since 2021." 

That seems an odd statement to me!


----------



## KEM (Jul 21, 2022)

Technostica said:


> "By default, The God Particle’s settings are exactly how Jaycen has them set on every single one of his mixes since 2021."
> 
> That seems an odd statement to me!



I wouldn’t say it’s odd, he uses a top down approach and his philosophy is that if things aren’t going into The God Particle the way he wants them then there’s a problem with the mix that needs to be addressed, not the plugin. Makes a lot of sense to me


----------



## method1 (Jul 21, 2022)

Technostica said:


> "By default, The God Particle’s settings are exactly how Jaycen has them set on every single one of his mixes since 2021."
> 
> That seems an odd statement to me!


I don't think it's that odd, several famous mixers are known for having outboard gear chains that stay at fixed settings and get used that way on every mix, this seems to be the plug-in equivalent of that philosophy.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 21, 2022)

KEM said:


> The marketing is a bit cringey but I promise the product is amazing, and it has a free trial so no reason not to give it a try


Do you use any other plugins too, I guess you still do some EQ and compression at least? (Just asking since its marketed as only plugin needed).


----------



## KEM (Jul 21, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Do you use any other plugins too, I guess you still do some EQ and compression at least? (Just asking since its marketed as only plugin needed).



I have an instance of Gullfoss Master as the first thing on my master bus which is what I use as my eq, and then I have the Slate tape for some color and saturation, and then The God Particle is last (it has multiband compression built in so that’s why I don’t have a separate compressor)


----------



## Henu (Jul 23, 2022)

So this is just like the good old "impress your client"- preset from the old Ozone but now in a plugin form?


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 23, 2022)

Henu said:


> So this is just like the good old "impress your client"- preset from the old Ozone but now in a plugin form?


For $119 no less


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 23, 2022)

Here‘s the Gearspace discussion:









Jaycen Joshua "The God Particle" - Gearspace.com


Plug-in developed in partnership with producer and engineer Jaycen Joshua, recreating his mix bus chain.



gearspace.com





Best,

Geoff


----------



## KEM (Jul 23, 2022)

My only issues with this plugin are 1. It’s not Apple Silicon native, this is just unacceptable for a brand new plugin, and 2. There’s no oversampling, I emailed them about this and they said they’ve received many emails about it so they’re considering it in a future update


----------



## KEM (Jul 27, 2022)

Also, if you want to hear The God Particle doing it’s thing on 20 minutes worth of film music, then look no further:


----------



## PeterN (Jul 27, 2022)

Im thinking about not buying this plugin just bcs of its embarrassing name. Can't put it on a channel strip with that stupid name (although the arrogance gives some vibes). Imagine using baby diapers service "Distrokid" and then have as plugin "the God particle". The Rubicon is crossed.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 28, 2022)

If you’re embarrassed about the name, I suppose you could run the plugin inside a wrapper, like Blue Cat's PatchWork. This would hide the plugin within a plugin and only display the name if you opened the wrapper.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## KEM (Jul 28, 2022)

I think this plugin is too good to not use because of the name, and personally I love the name, it’s very hip and just sounds cool


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 29, 2022)

1) It's named that way because Jaycen has a sense of humor.
2) It's not the same as his Ozone preset, and that's not a substitute.
3) It's not meant to be a last-minute bandaid for a lacking mix, so demoing it as such won't give you the best impression. Mix into it from the start and be aware of how/where to hit the meters.

FWIW, I used it on this new Sonokinetic demo (which I had nearly zero time to mix)


----------



## Henu (Jul 29, 2022)

Alex Niedt said:


> Mix into it from the start


To chime in on this, pretty much every single thing you put to your mix bus and mix_ into_, makes the final mix sounding worse when disabling it. Just put a simple EQ to your bus with a nice fletcher-munson on it and disable it when the mix is ready. Suddenly, your mix sounds boxy and dull without it. Does that mean that the simple EQ now magically become a godly new "betterizer" plugin?

Be it anything- a bus compressor, tape saturation or a simple EQ (or even more obvious, a stereo spreader), taking it suddenly away from the full mix makes it sound weird and bad while re-enabling gives you the impression that the plugin does wonders to the sound. It does, because you mixed into it and it was _an integral part of the sound from the beginning_. A well-thought "betterizer" is measured by how it betters your (almost) full mix.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 29, 2022)

Henu said:


> A well-thought "betterizer" is measured by how it betters your (almost) full mix.


It literally wasn't designed as an end-of-mix "betterizer", and in this case that's like saying a buss compressor is measured by how good it sounds when added to a finished mix (total nonsense). There's a reason people mix into compression for vibe rather than throw it on at the end: it's likely to fundamentally alter your mix. Tossing The God Particle on at the last stage is like randomly throwing on multiband compression, imaging, saturation, limiting, etc. all at once with settings that aren't meant for final "betterizing".

To address another point, one can easily make a mix _more_ difficult and time-consuming by mixing into poorly chosen processing, or even well-chosen processing with poor levels. And I know plenty of mixers who receive sessions wherein they immediately remove the mix buss processing because - surprise - it sounds better without it. I've done it many times, and it's very often stuff the producer/rough mixer started with.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 31, 2022)

PeterN said:


> After demoing it today, it certainly became a louder track. When I put it on YouTube it snipped off some of the loudness. I can't hear any major difference with the God plugin, at least, when on Youtube. First vid is just Ozone 9, second vid is God plugin (then output -2db and in Ozone 9 maximiser). I didn't tweak the plugin except put the God knob in the middle to around 100% (yes, and output to -2db).


The God Particle defaults to a 5dB boost at the limiter stage. If you didn't adjust this and put both plug-ins on with no adjustments (aside from the output), they're going to be 5dB off. And sorry, I'm confused...in Ozone, did you try to match the multi-band action, imaging, saturation, etc. to The God Particle? Or is it literally just the Ozone Maximizer vs. The God Particle essentially at default settings? Did you adjust input to The God Particle to hit the targets and then feed Ozone the same level? I ask all of this because these plug-ins can't properly be compared without a bit of work.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 31, 2022)

Alex Niedt said:


> The God Particle defaults to a 5dB boost at the limiter stage. If you didn't adjust this and put both plug-ins on with no adjustments (aside from the output), they're going to be 5dB off. And sorry, I'm confused...in Ozone, did you try to match the multi-band action, imaging, saturation, etc. to The God Particle? Or is it literally just the Ozone Maximizer vs. The God Particle essentially at default settings? Did you adjust input to The God Particle to hit the targets and then feed Ozone the same level? I ask all of this because these plug-ins can't properly be compared without a bit of work.


Downloaded demo and watched two reviews online. They had it on master track. But, I haven't got any deep knowledge of it. I used it 30 min after the download. Summary below.

Song 1. Basic EQ on all tracks, reverb and occasionally efx. M/S processing on master track, a small pinch Waves Mix centric (the only plugin I use from the crooks) , Soothe2 for slight balancing, then into Ozone 9 with mastering assistant on default mode.

Song 2. Basic EQ on all tracks, reverb and occasionally efx. God particle on master track. God knob (the knob in middle to 100%) and the output knob to -2db. Then in Ozone 9 Maximiser. The reason I cut the output was bcs I wanted to use Ozone for limiting.

----

This was how I cooked it up. How would you use it?


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 31, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Downloaded demo and watched two reviews online. They had it on master track. But, I haven't got any deep knowledge of it. I used it 30 min after the download. Summary below.
> 
> Song 1. Basic EQ on all tracks, reverb and occasionally efx. M/S processing on master track, a small pinch Waves Mix centric (the only plugin I use from the crooks) , Soothe2 for slight balancing, then into Ozone 9 with mastering assistant on default mode.
> 
> ...


So you kept a 5dB boost at the limiter stage in TGP, then sent that to Ozone for _more_ limiting. Depending on your input level to TGP, you may have heavy multiband compression going on, then limiting, then more limiting, which is likely why that one sounds flatter. If you're using Ozone with mastering assistant, that is a different use case than what TGP was designed for. And if you're just wanting an "auto-mastering" type of thing at the very end of a mix, Ozone is the more fool-proof option.

As for how I'd use TGP, it's designed to be used as follows... Insert it when you begin your mix. As you mix, keep an eye on your gain staging and how you're hitting the meters in TGP. The input meters should regularly light the green box on the left. That's the input target. There are three more green target boxes on the gain reduction section for low, mid, and high bands. The low and mid should light regularly on transients and louder elements, and the high should rarely light up. If it lights a lot, that's an indication you're mixing your high end too hot. To the right of this section is the limiter section, and you'll see limiter gain reduction there. If it's doing too much gain reduction or you're going to use a different limiter, turn the knob at the bottom counterclockwise to decrease its level or just turn it off with the power button at the top of that section. As you get your levels in the proper ballpark for the plug-in, you can experiment with how small input adjustments affect your mix, as you'll have a range of level where you'll still hit your targets, so that means there's room to play with how hard you're hitting the multiband compression and limiting, for instance. A little 0.5dB input adjustment may be all it takes to really find a sweet spot.

Even though it's a simple plug-in on the surface, you still really need to understand how it works to use it to its full potential (or to just not mess up your mix).


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 31, 2022)

Alex Niedt said:


> Even though it's a simple plug-in on the surface, you still really need to understand how it works to use it to its full potential (or to just not mess up your mix).


Much like Gulfoss. Most people are all  when you tell them to adjust the Bias and Brightness settings to keep the small meters on the left and bottom in the middle to achieve what it’s trying to do.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 31, 2022)

Alex Niedt said:


> So you kept a 5dB boost at the limiter stage in TGP, then sent that to Ozone for _more_ limiting. Depending on your input level to TGP, you may have heavy multiband compression going on, then limiting, then more limiting, which is likely why that one sounds flatter. If you're using Ozone with mastering assistant, that is a different use case than what TGP was designed for. And if you're just wanting an "auto-mastering" type of thing at the very end of a mix, Ozone is the more fool-proof option.
> 
> As for how I'd use TGP, it's designed to be used as follows... Insert it when you begin your mix. As you mix, keep an eye on your gain staging and how you're hitting the meters in TGP. The input meters should regularly light the green box on the left. That's the input target. There are three more green target boxes on the gain reduction section for low, mid, and high bands. The low and mid should light regularly on transients and louder elements, and the high should rarely light up. If it lights a lot, that's an indication you're mixing your high end too hot. To the right of this section is the limiter section, and you'll see limiter gain reduction there. If it's doing too much gain reduction or you're going to use a different limiter, turn the knob at the bottom counterclockwise to decrease its level or just turn it off with the power button at the top of that section. As you get your levels in the proper ballpark for the plug-in, you can experiment with how small input adjustments affect your mix, as you'll have a range of level where you'll still hit your targets, so that means there's room to play with how hard you're hitting the multiband compression and limiting, for instance. A little 0.5dB input adjustment may be all it takes to really find a sweet spot.
> 
> Even though it's a simple plug-in on the surface, you still really need to understand how it works to use it to its full potential (or to just not mess up your mix).


Yea, you are right with the limiting, it is sort of double limited. One of the vids recommended to do limiting with another plugin. I got it really loud on the initial wav file but Youtube cut it. 

Need to experiment more, I guess I shouldn't have put this out yet, but it was a quick weekend decision, when having a day off and time to test stuff. Thanks for comment.


----------



## KEM (Aug 1, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Much like Gulfoss. Most people are all  when you tell them to adjust the Bias and Brightness settings to keep the small meters on the left and bottom in the middle to achieve what it’s trying to do.



Yeah that threw me for a loop when I heard that in a YouTube video, but I guess it’s better to know than be ignorant to it. Coincidentally Gullfoss and The God Particle are all that’s on my master bus


----------



## KEM (Sep 20, 2022)

The God Particle is now Apple Silicon native and on sale!


----------



## utopia (Sep 20, 2022)

So how many of you have found uses for it in orchestral/film scoring scenarios?


----------



## KEM (Sep 20, 2022)

utopia said:


> So how many of you have found uses for it in orchestral/film scoring scenarios?



It’s permanently the last thing on my master bus, it’s amazing


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 20, 2022)

utopia said:


> So how many of you have found uses for it in orchestral/film scoring scenarios?


It’s found a place on the mix bus of my Heavyocity template so far. Haven’t tried it on pure orchestral stuff yet.


----------



## KEM (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## OHjorth (Oct 9, 2022)

The real god particle was overhyped and only contributes to 1% of all mass. Maybe the name is an ironic joke about overhyping plug-ins that contribute to 1% of the mix 😁


----------



## KEM (Oct 9, 2022)

1%…?? Yeah ok…


----------



## Garlu (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## PeterN (Oct 9, 2022)

KEM said:


>



With nearly a million subscribers, we do suspect the positive reviews could be business deals. But there's probably *some* truth in the reviews. Unless, he is preparing a lot of cash for future, with the motto where there's a will there's a way.

But it did sound ok didn't it

can we get it for 51-59 USD on Black Friday - we might buy it with a good deal


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 9, 2022)

Garlu said:


>



Very interesting, I love it when people reverse engineer stuff.

So I paused his video and transcribed the settings into reaper stock plugins: FX chain attached if anyone wants to give it a go. The aim I've found with experimenting is to get the vu meter just moving slightly at the -20, by adjusting the Volume Adjustment at the start of the chain. Then the saturation and multiband compressor and limiter are being hit just nicely. I've setup gain staging so that you can bulk enable/disable the EQ/Sat/MB leaving the volume and limiter, to A/B the effect. (select all those three and then press Ctrl-B to bulk enable/disable).


----------



## KEM (Oct 9, 2022)

PeterN said:


> With nearly a million subscribers, we do suspect the positive reviews could be business deals. But there's probably *some* truth in the reviews. Unless, he is preparing a lot of cash for future, with the motto where there's a will there's a way.
> 
> But it did sound ok didn't it
> 
> can we get it for 51-59 USD on Black Friday - we might buy it with a good deal



They had an intro price for like $80 or something like that so I’m sure the Black Friday price will be the same. I think the video, even if there is marketing blah blah blah nonsense, does prove that the product is great, just listen to when he level matches The God Particle to the original mixes and then flips back and forth between the two, I think most would agree that The God Particle version sounds objectively better, at least more polished and exciting


----------



## utopia (Oct 9, 2022)

They just had a sale after launching apple silicon versions. Got TGP for $79


----------



## KEM (Oct 9, 2022)

utopia said:


> They just had a sale after launching apple silicon versions. Got TGP for $79



Yep, well worth that price, also well worth its full price. I’d encourage anyone to do the trial and if you’re on the fence, buy it, it will only make your mixes better


----------



## garyjones42 (Oct 30, 2022)

So when starting a mix into this, how is it best to gain stage if i bring all faders down to zero? Should i aim for my kick to be hitting at -8, then build the mix around that? Whats the best practice for a fresh mix going into this, in terms of gain? Thank you!


----------



## KEM (Oct 30, 2022)

garyjones42 said:


> So when starting a mix into this, how is it best to gain stage if i bring all faders down to zero? Should i aim for my kick to be hitting at -8, then build the mix around that? Whats the best practice for a fresh mix going into this, in terms of gain? Thank you!



Watch the target points on the multiband section, the transients of your kick, snare, etc. should be hitting those targets


----------



## garyjones42 (Oct 30, 2022)

So start with kick and snare, and have the transient flash in the green box? If doing this, when i add all of the other instruments, wont that push past the target zone?


----------



## KEM (Oct 30, 2022)

garyjones42 said:


> So start with kick and snare, and have the transient flash in the green box? If doing this, when i add all of the other instruments, wont that push past the target zone?



No probably not, only transient heavy instruments like drums or super dense sections of a mix will hit those targets, and if you do end up going over you can always just turn down the drums a bit, they’re pretty fool proof, just make sure the most dense sections of your mix are hitting them and you should be off to a good start


----------



## garyjones42 (Oct 30, 2022)

Awesome thank you🙏🏻


----------



## KEM (Nov 7, 2022)

Could be the Orion plugin Jaycen teased but I’m not sure


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm getting curious with the black friday sale. Do people find this plugin effective for softer ambient orchestral arrangements as well? The answer might just be "do the trial" but it's always good to hear if people had success beyond just the hard hitting hybrid orchestrations.


----------



## KEM (Nov 14, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I'm getting curious with the black friday sale. Do people find this plugin effective for softer ambient orchestral arrangements as well? The answer might just be "do the trial" but it's always good to hear if people had success beyond just the hard hitting hybrid orchestrations.



It won’t be doing as much work but it’s still better than nothing, I have it on by default so I’d still be using it if I wrote music like that


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 15, 2022)

KEM said:


> It won’t be doing as much work but it’s still better than nothing, I have it on by default so I’d still be using it if I wrote music like that


Just wanted to report that adding it to an ambient track I'm working on seems to still add some benefit. There's definitely a lot more clarity on the solo instruments and it helps add some more stereo depth and fullness. Most importantly according to the indicators, my mix is way off in the sections where I expect full frequency range presence in my orchestration.

Based on the demo, this seems like an awesome plugin for it's simplicity. From what others have said, it's good to mix into. I'm new to all of this so I'm guessing most people tend to leave these off during the composing process?


----------



## KEM (Nov 15, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Just wanted to report that adding it to an ambient track I'm working on seems to still add some benefit. There's definitely a lot more clarity on the solo instruments and it helps add some more stereo depth and fullness. Most importantly according to the indicators, my mix is way off in the sections where I expect full frequency range presence in my orchestration.
> 
> Based on the demo, this seems like an awesome plugin for it's simplicity. From what others have said, it's good to mix into. I'm new to all of this so I'm guessing most people tend to leave these off during the composing process?



I have it on at all times, it’s at the very end of my mastering chain of my composing template


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 15, 2022)

Well this was on my Black Friday list. Here is Britten's Playful Pizzicato with VSL Synchron Strings Pro With and Without God.

Defaults all around.

Without

View attachment Multi - Master Pizzicato Demos - Playful Pizzicato - Synchron Pro 2.mp3


With

View attachment Multi - Master Pizzicato Demos - Playful Pizzicato - Synchron Pro 2 - GOD.mp3


God makes everything better!


----------



## dyross (Nov 16, 2022)

Do folks have a good idea what the actual effects it’s applying are?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 16, 2022)

dyross said:


> Do folks have a good idea what the actual effects it’s applying are?


It reminds me of VSL preset Sparkling preset a bit. Pops the sounds out without making them harsh... So there's adaptive EQ, compression, saturation at the least. Other than that I think it's a trade secret.

Would be curious if anyone knew more


----------



## KEM (Nov 16, 2022)

dyross said:


> Do folks have a good idea what the actual effects it’s applying are?



EQ, saturation, stereo widening, multiband compression, and limiting


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 16, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> It reminds me of VSL preset Sparkling preset a bit. Pops the sounds out without making them harsh... So there's adaptive EQ, compression, saturation at the least. Other than that I think it's a trade secret.
> 
> Would be curious if anyone knew more








Jaycen Joshua's The God Particle plug-in


1) It's named that way because Jaycen has a sense of humor. 2) It's not the same as his Ozone preset, and that's not a substitute. 3) It's not meant to be a last-minute bandaid for a lacking mix, so demoing it as such won't give you the best impression. Mix into it from the start and be aware of...




vi-control.net


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 16, 2022)

I caved and bought it. Another user of the magic pixie dust mixing/mastering plugin .


----------



## KEM (Nov 16, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I caved and bought it. Another user of the magic pixie dust mixing/mastering plugin .



You won’t be disappointed!!


----------



## KEM (Dec 28, 2022)

The GOAT Misha Mansoor is on the same page as me, you guys should listen to him


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 28, 2022)

KEM said:


> The GOAT Misha Mansoor is on the same page as me, you guys should listen to him


Not everyone lets celebrities rule their decision making process.


----------



## KEM (Dec 28, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Not everyone lets celebrities rule their decision making process.



That’s your first mistake


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 28, 2022)

Its basically a recreation of Jayson Joshua’s ozone 4 preset with some saturation from ozone 5. Sounds even better though, the limiter can be pummeled before it starts distorting.
For pop or ‘hyped orchestral’ (meaning anything ‘non traditional sounding’ ) its terrific , and CAN replace several plugins on certain mixes .


----------



## KEM (Dec 28, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Its basically a recreation of Jayson Joshua’s ozone 4 preset with some saturation from ozone 5. Sounds even better though, the limiter can be pummeled before it starts distorting.
> For pop or ‘hyped orchestral’ (meaning anything ‘non traditional sounding’ ) its terrific , and CAN replace several plugins on certain mixes .



100% agree, you can push that limiter so hard and it remains clean and punchy, and it’s replaced a huge plugin chain I used to use and it uses a lot less cpu and sounds much better


----------

